# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Piaggio X9 Προβλημα με τα Alarm

## gt1

Καλησπερα σε όλους εχω ενα Piaggio X9 του 2002 μοντελο και αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα αναβουν μονα τους τα alarm μολις πατησω καποια λακουβα και μετα δεν σβινουν πηγα στην αντιπροσωπεια οπου εγινε ελεγχος του διακοπτη (ειναι καλος) μετα μου ειπαν οτι ο συναγερμος εχει προβλημα τον αφερεσαν και εξακολουθει να υπαρχει το προβλημα.. Μηπως ξερει καποιος απο εδω μεσα τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι??

----------


## vasilimertzani

Πες μας και ποτε αναβουν τα αλαρμ και με ποιο τροπο.Εχουν διακοπτη?σε περιπτωση αποτομου φρεναρισματος αναβουν?

----------


## gt1

Οποτε θελουν αναβουν δεν εχει καποιο στανταρ σε ερευνα που εκανα καταφερα να διαπιστωσω οτι η πηγη του προβληματος ειναι το ψηφιακο κοντερ Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42647 το οποιο κοστολογειται 287ευρω παρακαλω! Οπως καταλαβαινετε οι καιροι δεν ειναι για τετοια εξοδα και σε μεταχειρισμενα που εψαξα δεν βρεικα κατι γι'αυτο θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας αν καποιος γνωριζει κατι για την επισκευη του θα του ημουν ευγνωμων. Οι ενεργειες που εκανα ηταν να καθαρισω την πλακετα με οινοπνευμα μετα την ζεστανα με πιστολακι και επειτα την ψεκασα με spray επαφων και το αποτελεσμα ειναι να μην δουλευουν πλεον τα alarm, τα flash ομως δουλευουν κανονικα απλα δεν απενεργοποιούνται δηλαδη εχω μονιμα καποιο flash αναμενο ειτε το αριστερο ειτε το δεξι η εναλαγη ομως λειτουργει κανονικα  :Confused1:  (Δεν με πειραζει να μην εχω alarm το μονο που θελω ειναι να λειτουργουν σωστα τα flash, ο διακοπτης ειναι οκ). Ευχαριστω.

----------


## xsterg

αρα το προβλημα προεκυψε μετα την επεμβαση την δικη σου. εβγαλες για να καθαρισεις την πλακετα και μετα δημιουργηθηκε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## gt1

Οχι το προβλημα υπηρχε την επεμβαση την εκανα μετα.

----------


## gt1

> αρα το προβλημα προεκυψε μετα την επεμβαση την δικη σου. εβγαλες για να καθαρισεις την πλακετα και μετα δημιουργηθηκε το πρόβλημα.


Το προβλημα υπηρχε την επεμβαση την εκανα μετα.

----------

